# Skyline R32 pics



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

hey guys, out of all the skylines, I prefer the R32, R33 then the R34. the R32 is so nice and looks so good. 
The R34 is meanlooking, but I'd take the r32/33 over it anyday.

I'm just wonderin, if this post can be dedicated to the R32 and R33 skylines and if you guys can post some really good pics on here.

thanks
bartek


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yup. I personally love the R32 Skylines especially the GT-R. Too bad i have no account to post pics.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

I think your guys are crazy! the r32 is sweet but the R34 is much more sexy. but thats my opinion. either way all skylines are sexy.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

damn my pic didnt work


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Pics at the link on my sig, videos at sami.kallio.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

Nahhhhh its all about the R33. That one looks the best out of all of them.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Well a r32 is bad ass and all but If yall had the chance to own a r33 GTS u would change ur mind quick I had my 4 2 years then I sold it cause I was moving to the states, no I own a 240 sorry to say they suck cause of the KA motor but Im doing the swap pretty soon.oh yea drifting in a R33 aint easy, DRIFTER -J


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *Well a r32 is bad ass and all but If yall had the chance to own a r33 GTS u would change ur mind quick*


It is all about personal opinion about the R32 vs. R33 vs. R34 but a GTS over a GT-R? Who in their right mind would do that?


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

well is cheaper and I got it for free since my dad has a R30 and a R33 he just gave it to me and I did 
1.Single Turbo 
2.Port and polish
3.Hks oil cooler and intercoler
4.750cc fuel injectors
I have a big list but the thing what are u going to do when it come to top end power u say u have a skyline right well how much Hp do u have on it right now?


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

He doesn't need to prove it. He has a R32 GT-R. Been there, seen that. No big deal. Ask the boys over at CTC if you're really in FW.

What's your big list of things? The things you listed are nothing special. What exactly did you "port and polish" and who did the work? What kind of "single" turbo did you install? What size HKS intercooler did you have? What was the maximum duty cycle of the 750cc injectors, and how were they controlled and fed?

"Drifting" an R33 is no big deal- just drive it wrong. That car has a propensity for sloppy driving.

I think you should step off while you have the chance.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Sami said:


> *It is all about personal opinion about the R32 vs. R33 vs. R34 but a GTS over a GT-R? Who in their right mind would do that?  *


Drifters. Drifting is about the only thing a GTR totally sucks at.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

if i had enough money, then i could get all three of them. *sigh. But all i have to do is win the lotto or something. For now, i can just hope.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *Drifters. Drifting is about the only thing a GTR totally sucks at. *


Why is that? R32 and R34 GT-R's would do just fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

I guess im just one of those people who just want to have em all.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Sami said:


> *Why is that? R32 and R34 GT-R's would do just fine. *


AWD cars suck at drifting. Though, i assume the GTRs are just like the GTS-4 and you can pull a fuse to make it RWD while you drift and then replace it later, but then you have extra weight not helping anything.

Maybe some guys CAN drift a GTR, but all I have seen personally either spin out because they oversteer or they just grip the pavement and blast around the corner. However, me saying i haven't seen it doesn't mean it hasn't happened though.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

yea Im from fort worth but no I dont know who ctc, Ive moved here last month, hey sami how u get ur skyline? from motorex?
I was going to get mine imported but usa emissions are a pain.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *AWD cars suck at drifting. Though, i assume the GTRs are just like the GTS-4 and you can pull a fuse to make it RWD while you drift and then replace it later, but then you have extra weight not helping anything.*


Yes, you can pull the fuse to make them RWD (R32 & R34).

You are right about the weight too but it brings back the same question (I think this was in another thread/forum), why get a Skyline if your interest is in drifting? I'm not into it but if I would be I think be looking for something with (very) light body. S13 perhaps?


scourge said:


> *Maybe some guys CAN drift a GTR, but all I have seen personally either spin out because they oversteer or they just grip the pavement and blast around the corner. However, me saying i haven't seen it doesn't mean it hasn't happened though. *


Watch the guys at WRC... 

Granted they are not GT-R's but they are AWD cars. Not sure if you would call that drifting though.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *yea Im from fort worth but no I dont know who ctc, Ive moved here last month, hey sami how u get ur skyline? from motorex?
> I was going to get mine imported but usa emissions are a pain. *


www.ctcmotorsports.com , if you ever need to get something or need to find a shop to do work.

Motorex, that's the only way to go.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Aww nice sky there buddy, so u guys are in arlington? do u know a brian hugches had a Supra TT? damn yall guys lov supras. where are the scenes now like were people race


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *Aww nice sky there buddy, so u guys are in arlington? do u know a brian hugches had a Supra TT? damn yall guys lov supras. where are the scenes now like were people race *


Irving and Flower Mound for me most of the time. Nick is in Chicago and CTC is located in Dallas.

If you're talking about street races I don't really know, I don't follow or participate in them. For what I've heard, Royal Lane and Northwest Highway at least used to be places to go in Dallas. I think the locations change so often that you would really have to follow them closely to know.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

do u know if they will do sr20 swap? and do u know anyone that could import a skyline from Japan cause Im trying to get another one but I dont want to go motorex well they will be my last resort


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Im fixing to a 90'GTS SKYLINE cause I dont have a lot of money to aford a GTR Is the GTS 90' GOOD OR BAD?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *Im fixing to a 90'GTS SKYLINE cause I dont have a lot of money to aford a GTR Is the GTS 90' GOOD OR BAD? *


Tony owns both, ask him or search for posts by SkylineUSA in AF: http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/f212/

Tony's posts

Based on the opinions I have heard I would say that if you can't afford a GT-R, why spend the money to legalize a GTS? It is still $15k to legalize one, right? GT-R is a GT-R, it is worth the money to get one legalized but a GTS is nothing special (I better get ready for some flames from scourge ).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Sami,

Needless to say, I got you pm

Ok, the question at hand. Yes I own both a GTR and a GTSt. A GTSt is nothing special, its nice and looks like a skyline, but its is NOT a GTR. The GTR is SOOOOOOOOOOOO much better. You cannot compare the two. The GTSt is just a 240 in the driving experiance. 

If you are going to fork out the cash, there is no substitute for a GTR TRUST ME


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Wow this thread got quiet....


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I seem to have that effect  

Nick,

Are you happy with your car? If you could do it all over again, would you have changed anything, albeit gone a different route in the modifications that were done to the car, or would have chosen another car altogether?

I personal think your car is very well done, a good compromise on all levels.

Tony


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

What would I have done different-

I wouldn't have trusted about 80% of the folks out there to do the job they say they can do.

I wouldn't have used the HKS ETC. Hate the thing. Nor would I have tried (and tossed) the LINK ECU, HKS EVC IV, FIELD SFC, C's Short Shifter, TEIN HA shocks/spring set, Recaro SR seats and Bride brackets, all the countless brake pads that I tried (and killed), and the three transmission builds that we went through from 2000 onwards...

I wish my exhaust was titanium and 90mm throughout. I wish ACPT wouldn't give us the runaround and just make those damn driveshafts that alot of us USA GT-R guys want, instead of copping out by making us buy driveshafts for them to modify. It's called customer service, and alot of places are lacking in this discipline.

I wish I had the money for a forged crank. I wish I could take the time and design my own pistons. I wish I had a NISMO or JUN oil pump instead of the pretty good N1 pump. I wish ABS could have been retained when I went with the big brakes, something the factory skimmed us with (even the V-Spec ones aren't any good). I wished Mackin USA didn't f#ck me with the wrong offsets for my *8* Volk SE38K wheels instead of making things right. For the amount of time I waited for them, they should have treated me like royalty.

I wish I had the time to put a Getrag 6 speed trans in the car with the right FDs.

Since UPRD are now about six feet under, I can talk trash about them and not be killed by the SEMA mafia. They sucked. They did not warrantee their engine that blew up a mile after I got home, literally three days into using the new motor. They did not take care of me. They deserve every bit of hell they get from the people they screwed.

There's another shop out there that also gets my wrath. They are still kicking, so I'll keep my venom to myself.

I wish I had specified more clearly how I wanted the rollcage to be made, and what parts could have been relocated. For example, the rear view mirror is still in the OEM position, but the rollbar that is in that area could be 1/2" higher and given me more headroom near that area. That would have only necessitated relocating the mounting bracket for the center mirror... All I said the the guys was- "Make it safe- keep me alive."

I wish the people who do try to help me have more support from their employers. I wish the GT-R programs that are in place at the various manufacturers/distributors in the US were more than an afterthought. I wish parts for the GT-R weren't price gouged here in the US. I wish I had more people that could help me diagnose problems instead of relying on the same three other guys who obviously have way more work to do than to hear endless tirades about the bugs in my car. I wish we had more support from Nissan Motorsports.

Mostly, I wish there was more than one raceshop in my region that I trusted. The rest, for the most part, suck monkey a$$.

I hope I don't sound too bitter. The experience has been, for the most part, fun.

Cheers!


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *do u know if they will do sr20 swap? and do u know anyone that could import a skyline from Japan cause Im trying to get another one but I dont want to go motorex well they will be my last resort *


www.rbmotoring.com

If you are looking at a SR20 swap as an alternative you are NOT in the market for a GT-R.

MotoRex is not your last resort. MotoRex is your only choice at some stage of the process. Stop whining.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

In everyone's own opinion, which skyline does everyone think is the fastest??????


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

The Skyline GT-R?

That's alittle faster than the regular Skyline sedan...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Any Skyline made from the Nissan Corperation.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

For Nicks car - I have been there with it since it arrived in the US....

Some other things we would have never done -

The Tilton Triple plate clutch - that was a mistake.... talk about impossible to drive...

That motor - built by that place - that is from Japan - talk about some issues to make it work....


The right offset wheels would have been cool - especially when you have 8 of them....

Making the Getrag work is the next step.... that and figuring out- changing gear ratios

Power wise 600 to the wheels is nice.... actually at lowest boost - 500 ish to the wheels - the car is a monster... 11 second 1/4 mile car....

Not having that one line - going to the oil cooler ---- that would have saved me a little time on my back in 40 degree weather under a car....

More DVD's - I was getting sick of watch Zoolander. I mean its a perfectly fine movie - but I think we watched it like 3 times that one weekend...

I think Nick could stand to lose some weight.... I mean - Nicks car that is....

I think we could put some more cam in it - and rev it some more.... I mean we are only taking it to 8400rpms right now....

Would like to take off your exhaust manifold - downpipe - turbine housing and send them out to get ceramic coated..... then wrap them again.... more heat retained in the exhaust - the better.

And maybe a slightly larger exhaust housing.... I think we can stand to give up a little bottom for some more top end charge....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Nick,

That was very interesting, and insightful. I could not imagine with all that turmiol, and you still cose out the post, its been fun. That realy does speak volumes about where you stand with the car. 

You mentioned 3 trannys? Is thats 3 rebuilds, or whole new trannys.

Thanks again for that post

Tony


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

SkylineUSA said:


> *Nick,
> 
> That was very interesting, and insightful. I could not imagine with all that turmiol, and you still cose out the post, its been fun. That realy does speak volumes about where you stand with the car. *




I love the car. It was the first sports car I bought. Took forever to pay off- and over there nobody gets car loans. I will never sell it- even when it's ratty and old. One does not part with $90K too easily you know (even over in Asia), and that was the price including tax in Hong Kong at the time.



> *You mentioned 3 trannys? Is thats 3 rebuilds, or whole new trannys.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for that post
> ...


Hmmm...

We rebuilt my _original_ transmission when the synchros completely went out on third in 2000... Then Sean killed third gear completely at the IDRC Finals December 2000 (was that the triple plate HKS clutch?), then we rebuilt it with standard OEM internals we didn't want in it sometime in 2000, then in April 2001 got a newly rebuilt transmission that "nismo skyline" had prepped at Nissan USA but that had a wrong synchro collar spacer that made third gear (or was it fourth) impossible to shift into (the problem with being the first to try something is that you're also the guinea pig, something I've been alot of during my ownership)- changing over to the NISMO G-Max twin plate clutch... Then we took off the bell housing on the older trans later (December 2001), but found out the center plate was completely ripped apart around the ribbing (on only 540 peak wheel HP so I think the plate was defective to begin with)... so that required a rebuild, and since those internals were of questionable quality due to the plate failure, we went with a new plate, and OS Giken internals. So far it's been lightly stressed- one drag strip day and one track test day. I have a new clutch- a ATS twin plate carbon/carbon clutch going in the car in April which should withstand the slip/heat better (FYI the ATS twin plate clutch has a lower MSRP than that NISMO G-MAX twin metallic clutch)... Now that I've written it all out I guess that's alittle more than three rebuilds, eh?

Cheers!


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey sami when did you get your 92 skyline?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

> I will never sell it- even when it's ratty and old.


 My wife told me, I will go before the car goes. I paid for the car, I work on the car, I read up on the tech stuff, spend hours looking for parts, and in the end its not my car 

We feel the same way, we will never sell it. 

90k, Wow.

How is that ATS twin for driving on the street?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> *Hey sami when did you get your 92 skyline? *


2 years ago, March 2001.


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

SkylineUSA said:


> *My wife told me, I will go before the car goes. I paid for the car, I work on the car, I read up on the tech stuff, spend hours looking for parts, and in the end its not my car
> 
> We feel the same way, we will never sell it.
> 
> ...


It's not in yet. I have no idea. Sean was telling me how the carbon clutch needs to be warmed up for best engagement (you know, for drag racing). That's so unlike a standard metallic clutch- that's also probably why it doesn't need a sprung hub.

I chose a 1350kg pressure plate with the twin disk (900HP capacity). Sean chose a triple plate with a 1100kg pressure plate (1200HP capacity). Both hold about the same amount- one with a twin, the other with a triple (two, three hundred HP, who's counting, they're both alot of power...). I guess that's the two different ways to skin that particular cat, eh? With our secret mods for USCC later this year, the twin _may_ not be enough clutch... ouch!


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you go to a BMW meet this last year in June. In Dallas Texas, off of NorthWest highway, and I35.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> *Did you go to a BMW meet this last year in June. In Dallas Texas, off of NorthWest highway, and I35. *


Hmmm, was it last year, could have been. The same time when the Z8 was there, I have the pics in my album (sig).


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah, cuz I was up there.  Did you roll in with a guy who had an M5, I think?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> *Yeah, cuz I was up there.  Did you roll in with a guy who had an M5, I think? *


No, I believe it someone from bimmerforums that contacted me asking me to come to their meet.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Sami im getting a R33 GTR V-spec some time next week 4 motorex I got lucky my granpa die and left us 50K for each 1 GTR POWER oh yea do u know how many skylines are in texas? so we can all meet up sometime I finally get a GTR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *Hey Sami im getting a R33 GTR V-spec some time next week 4 motorex I got lucky my granpa die and left us 50K for each 1 GTR POWER oh yea do u know how many skylines are in texas? so we can all meet up sometime I finally get a GTR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Sorry to hear about your Grandpa.

There are two R32's in DFW and maybe one or two (R33's) coming. Texas meet (4-5, hopefully more, cars) is in the plans but you propably don't have the car by then unless you can find a private seller. I'm sure there will be other meets in the future since the Dallas GT-R base has doubled in the last two years...


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmm, well I know I saw it up there, cuz I remember the car from the pictures, I also remember your face, lol.

When is this Texas meet?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> *Hmm, well I know I saw it up there, cuz I remember the car from the pictures, I also remember your face, lol.
> 
> When is this Texas meet? *


No date has been set: Texas meet thread


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Alright


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Any of you got pics of the 400R? and the Skyline V-Spec II?(in white)


----------



## witt19 (Mar 2, 2003)

nvm, dont want to stir pot


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.middy.net/images/Skyline/
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march03/motorex_r32/

The most fun I ever had... I really want one. But after reading some of the stories in this thread I'm even more apprehensive. It's not in my budget yet.  

Maybe someday.

Sarah


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Is it a good idea to buy an R32 GTR skyline from MotoRex as soon as possible like when I can get $44k which hopefully should be very soon like 18? pleez let me noe if u guys think this is a good idea cuz I realli want a skyline and I hope to become a D1 grand prix driver one day


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Heh to be the odd one out I think the R31 Station Wagon is the best looking Skyline


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i like the r33 personally


----------



## Sean (May 26, 2004)

the_4gotten1 said:


> In everyone's own opinion, which skyline does everyone think is the fastest??????


Personaly i think the nissan R34 is the fastest but it is not very popular.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this is more than one year old. come on! btw, r34 looks the best, but i'd take r33


----------



## Paulnsx (Jun 8, 2004)

i gotta disagree... the r32 and r33 are sweet looking.... but the r34 is just plain badass. that car is probably the sexiest car to ever come out of japan.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i really want one of those nissan gt road cars that they have in gran turismo.


----------

